# Juicy Detailing Open Day 28/05/2017 (North East England)



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Just seen this from Juicy Detailing, based in Stanley County Durham:

http://www.juicydetailing.co.uk/

Come along to our open day next bank holiday weekend where we will be demonstrating various car cleaning procedures to help those that are new to detailing and for those more experienced.

On the day:

You can view our huge range of cleaning products and a chance to make purchases on the thousands of items we have across the product range we offer including; Autobrite, Chemical Guys, Dodo Juice, Valet Pro, Car Pro, Bilt hamber and many more....

We will have special offers available on certain items - these will only be available on this day.

There will also be a chance to speak to Juicy Jen who can provide first hand advice when it comes to the art of detailing

The DTUK team will also be offering demos.
Free admission
Kid Friendly

Opening Times

Monday - Friday 9:00am - 5pm
Saturday - by appointment only

You can contact us via one of the following:

http://www.juicydetailing.co.uk/

Call us on: 01207 299596

Juicy Detailing
11C Tanfield Lea North Industrial Estate
Tanfield Lea
Stanley
Co.Durham
DH9 9UU


----------

